# Opening up lapel buttonhole



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a (seersucker) suit with a faux buttonhole on the lapel. I have heard that it is possible to open these up, and wondered if this is something that I can easily do myself. Can I just use a pocketknife or something to cut it open? Thanks.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

What possible reason is there for opening a lapel button hole? I'd suggest taking it to a tailor instead of risking mangling your lapels yourself.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I agree with Trip that I want mine open. 

When I've taken stuff to Chet, Trip, and I remember to have him cut the lapel buttonhole before I leave he just grabs it and cuts it with a sharp blade. That said, I've not done it myself. :biggrin2:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

omairp said:


> What possible reason is there for opening a lapel button hole? I'd suggest taking it to a tailor instead of risking mangling your lapels yourself.


For flowers or, in the case of Prince Charles, leeks :icon_smile:

To be honest, I think you can just put a knife carefully through it but, if you're nervous about it, you can always go to a tailor.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Be careful about opening faux buttonholes, which are just that, false buttonholes. They frequently aren't stitched on the back, which means the fabric will fray quickly if you just cut them open.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

True, I was assuming that it was an actual button hole that was sewn shut. If not, I would not open it either.


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

A tailor can top stitch a button hole for 5 dollars or less. It's not worth ruing a jacket over.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Button hole are easy to sticth. Just takes a little time and knowing the correct stitch. I have done this to all my faux lapel button holes. Open them up first with a razor blade the do the stitching, that will make a strengthen the hole.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Often times they are button holes that simply haven't been opened. They are properly stitched on both sides and simply need to be opened. Just a fair warning, you need a really sharp knife/point and be careful.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

$5 is an inexpensive way to hem a working relationship with your tailor.He knows you care about such details and will ( hopefully) give his full expertise to your needs. That $5 may also very well keep him in business so you don't find another yogurt parlour in his place. Sometimes we are 'penny wise and pound foolish' with our craftspeople.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

good perspective kav


----------



## hmhill (Apr 30, 2005)

I would suggest you try a tailor. I tried it one time and it was not a very successful attempt.

Max


----------

